# Key Lime Pie Addiction (With Pics & Recipe)



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2020)

I'll preface this by stating that I am NOT a baker. If there's a dessert I made and it came out well, you can take it to the bank it was an easy process. I believe it was Joe ( 

 xray
 ) who I saw post this in a thread first then another thread by John ( 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ) showcased it again. If my memory is faulty, please forgive me   A couple weeks ago I was fortunate enough to receive a couple bottles of real deal Key Lime juice, one each from two different forum members here. Immediately I set about making Key Lime pies and there is now a compulsion to keep one in the fridge at all times. I've made two pies each of the three times I made them, one for us and one for the new neighbors. First time I just went to our little grocery store looking for graham cracker crusts but they don't carry them so had to settle for regular crust. They came out great!! Second time Tracy got me a couple of graham cracker crusts when she went into town to pick up some stuff we can't get locally. Those were off the charts good but I did not take any pics. Made two more yesterday and remembered to document it.

Here is the lime juice I received







Zest two limes






Here is everything for the filling in a bowl...all four ingredients (recipe to follow) Please note that lime juice is not green






Mix everything really well and pour into the pie crusts. Then into the oven at 375 for 15 minutes to set the filling. Then they need to chill either in the fridge overnight or in the freezer for a couple hours.






While the pies are chilling I put about 12 oz of whipping cream in a bowl and whip it till billowy and fluffy. No disrespect intended but I'm just not a fan of Cool Whip. I'd much rather have real whipped cream






I'm never wanting to wait for these so it was deep freeze to chill quickly. Here they after coming out of the freezer. You can see a color difference in the filling






Liberally apply the whipped cream...lots and lots of it!! The more the better, then garnish with remaining lime zest






Dessert last night






I have not worked up the ambition to make my own crust so for the time being, I'll just stick to these. They are really good and effortless. The pie is out-of-this-world good!! First time I made it and was applying the whipped cream I thought how nice it would be to garnish with the leftover lime zest which was not in the recipe I got....but I'd already thrown it in the trash. That step adds a ton of freshness and tingle to the flavor. It's something I'd highly recommend doing if you make these. There is a ton of difference adding it that''s missing if it's not there. I'd had "Key Lime" pie before but never the real stuff and there's a huge difference. What I had was somebody's rendition without using the true Key Lime juice. Another thing I learned is that the stuff I've eaten had a glowing green filling and seemingly it was artificially enhanced to give the color and appearance of something that it really wasn't.


Recipe:
2) 14 oz. cans of sweetened condensed milk
3/4 cup of lime juice
1/4 cup sour cream
2 t lime zest (I actually used about 1 T)

Mix all together and put into the pie crust. Bake at 375 for 15 minutes. Cool in fridge overnight or freezer for a coupe hours to firm the filling, apply whipped cream and garnish with lime zest.

That's it and this is some world class stuff!!

How did I find myself in the dessert forum??
Robert


----------



## normanaj (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice!!!

Its hard to believe my mom's been gone 42yrs,She made the very best key lime pie from scratch.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great. Good stuff, Robert!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2020)

That is just decadent Robert, I may have to try making it, looks wonderful! RAY


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 17, 2020)

Love me some Key Lime Pie!  And I'm with ya on the homemade whipped cream.  No substitutes.

Looks awesome Robert!  and when you do decide to try a crust, just go with Biscoff Cookies and butter.  It's outstanding and holds up great against the pie!

Here's the one I did:






						Key Lime Pie! A Pictorial Journey...
					

Key Lime Pie      Key Lime Pie is probably my absolute favorite pie.  Not sure how that came to be, but it's hard to beat a Good Key Lime Pie!  I logged on to the youtubes recently and saw a video for Key Lime Pie, which lead to a wormhole of watching recipes.  I have eaten a lot of Key Lime Pie...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice Robert. I've had that key lime juice before so you hit me right in the taste buds. Wife makes pretty good Graham cracker crust. I'm not a baker but they look pretty simple


----------



## xray (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great Robert!

My very favorite dessert! I made one last week with one slice left in the fridge. I think i’m going to polish it off in a few minutes when I get home after seeing this.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, I'll take a piece of that please! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Pies!

Pies look great Robert! Joe's recipe is top notch and me not being much of a baker either these things are easy and great!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 17, 2020)

Man I love me some good key lime pies. Those look great


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2020)

they look great Robert, they must have a refreshing taste.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow those look good!


----------



## xray (Aug 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 459042
> 
> 
> Pies!
> ...



I use 1/2c. Sour cream in mine. My wife is a great baker, she likes making cheesecakes especially. I’m not much of a baker either. Key lime pie and Straw shortcake is pretty much the end of the line for me.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm not a big dessert person but key lime pie is one of my favorites. I may just have to make some soon. Yours look awesome! And I like the idea of the lime zest on top! Nice work!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 17, 2020)

Robert, looks good to me.  Hard to find real key lime pie around here.  And by the way the dessert forum is a pretty good place to be.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great Robert!! I’ve had a container of that key lime juice in my frig since the last time TN posted pie. I gotta get on it!!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 17, 2020)

Dang that looks good! I was tellin the wife Sunday how much I liked key lime pie and how long it’s been since I’ve had one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2020)

I love key lime pie, Robert, and yours looks really, really good!!  Yeah, nothing beats home made whipped cream.
Gonna have to see if i can find some key lime juice..................
Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 20, 2020)

Great Job Robert!

Love Key Lime pie.

LIKE!

John


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 21, 2020)

Not a dessert eater but key lime pie is at the top of my short dessert list. Looks awesome! Like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2020)

I like Simple when it comes to dessert. I taught Baking and can make just about  any dessert but it's not my favorite task in the kitchen. These Pies are right up my Alley! They look great...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 21, 2020)

I missed this earlier this week.  Looks great Robert.  Perfect Summer dessert.  We prefer homemade whipped cream too.  Lately it seems to not stand up like it used to, might ne the summer heat, not sure.  But we've been putting pies in the freezer as well, with the whipped cream on it too, that seemed to help.  Thanks for sharing, and we will be trying that recipe as soon as we can get that key lime juice, or something close enough.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 21, 2020)

Outstanding!! My all time favorite pie.


----------

